# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Alcoholgebruik onder jongeren gedaald

## Leontien

Sinds 2007 is het alcoholgebruik van Nederlandse tieners in de leeftijd 12 tot 15 jaar gedaald. Ook het roken en blowen is minder geworden. In 2011 kwamen er 12% meer scholieren voor die nog nooit alcohol gedronken hadden ten opzichte van 2007. Het aantal jongeren van die leeftijd dat maandelijks alcohol drinkt daalde in die periode van 41 naar 30 procent.

Dit werd bekend gemaakt door de Universiteit Utrecht. Het onderzoek was gedaan aan de hand van vragenlijsten die werden ingevuld door de betreffende jongeren en hun ouders in de periodes 2007, 2009 en 2011. 

Anti-alcoholcampagnes gericht op jongeren lijken dus geholpen te hebben. De ouders zijn strenger geworden wat betreft alcoholgebruik onder de 16 jaar door te praten en regels te stellen. Dit heeft volgens de onderzoekers ook weer effect op het roken en blowen. Echter worden kinderen na hun 16e weer meer vrijgelaten. Daarnaast wordt volgens de onderzoekers alcoholgebruik tegenwoordig sociaal minder geaccepteerd.

Wat vind jij van deze uitslagen?

----------


## Nora

Mooi!

----------

